# What is your birth month?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Care to tell (or vote)?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

September. I was supposed to be born in August.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I was born in late May but was supposed to be born in June. I was born premature by a few weeks.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

July.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to be the only person on SAS who was born in my birth month. Let's see if it only gets my vote (probably won't ) and by let's I mean me.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

July!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

June


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

el mes de julio


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

November.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

February, Pisces


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

January


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

October!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

October


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Maaaay.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

February, Aquarius....makes total sense.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

March. Spring baby.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

December


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Whoever the 2 other people are on this thread who have a birthday in the month of June, high five to you guys! June bros for life!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I was born in January, but I was supposed to be born in March. I was about 6 weeks early.


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo (Jun 27, 2014)

June


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

January


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cronos said:


> September. I was supposed to be born in August.


20 year old Virgos unite!


----------



## frosted (Jun 8, 2014)

May girl


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> March





Awkto Awktavious said:


> March. Spring baby.


High five!

We're losing the race man... Embarrassing. Just 3.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lot of May babies. Surprising. I'm one.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

December baby reporting for duty.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I forgot*

no I didn't


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

May!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

February


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

July


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

The merry month of June.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm surprised that the only votes for March all answered. Usually there are voters who don't reply 
- Its madness. MARCH MADNESS!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to be the only person on SAS who was born in my birth month. Let's see if it only gets my vote (probably won't ) and by let's I mean me.


Well that didn't work. 9 votes lol.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I'm surprised that the only votes for March all answered. Usually there are voters who don't reply
> - Its madness. MARCH MADNESS!


Yep !

Us Decemberers and Marchers are the outcasts; the odd ones.
Boo Hoo. We will have to have our birthdays legally changed so we can be accepted into the main group. LOL. Sort of like having SA I guess.

I always wanted to be born on a really neat date, like July 4th or December 25th. January 1, New Years would be really cool too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

July


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

September.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Fun fact for the 7 of you born in November: your parents had sex on valentines day :boogie


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

December 3rd, late by a few weeks.


----------



## Orxicrasbi (Jun 25, 2014)

May 1


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

September


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

July 11


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Lots of June babies here (Myself included  ). I guess that blows the theory that Geminis are "social butterflies" out of the water.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

June


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

*OCTOBER* is the best month! 

*The BEST!*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

may


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

February


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jesse93 said:


> Whoever the 2 other people are on this thread who have a birthday in the month of June, high five to you guys! June bros for life!


 :high5"



twitchy666 said:


> no I didn't


Yes you did! Yours is in June, too :yay.



Angelfire said:


> Lots of June babies here (Myself included  ). I guess that blows the theory that Geminis are "social butterflies" out of the water.


 It was only here that I happened to see a lot of June children. 
I was supposed to have been a July 4th baby, but I was two weeks early. I like having a June birthday better anyway.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Funny how a lot of you are born on the month when summer starts, which is the season I see complained about most on SAS.

edit: January is now tied with June.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

january


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I was born in May on the 14th.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Born in May. I was supposed to be born in June, but was premature by a few weeks.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

agosto :boogie


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

October !


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Orange.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

this one


----------

